# Big To Small



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Quick snap showing my latest watch ( Alysons really) a Seiko 4295 'Pepsi'. She loves it and 'might' give me breathing space to buy again









Left to right : Seiko 300m 'Tuna Can', 6309 big case, 6309 slim case, 4205 'Pepsi' and another of Alysons, a 200m Citizen eco drive on Shark.


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

That pepsi fits right in to a great collection!









I'm vaguely searching for a little 2205 professional diver, which I think is about the same size as your (sorry, her!) Citizen, they just look fun!









When I was a kid I so wanted a pepsi bezel... maybe nows the time to work on getting one!

Thanks

Makrie


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

My own small collection of divers 2205's, 4205's both 33mm & 37mm versions!

the small black bezel is a 2205 and the Pepsi is a 4205...

Joli.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I couldn't edit my above post and wanted to put this picture up...

Part of my own personal stash... Most of them were presents from someone who hated my previous choice of watch!!!!!!










Spot the Seiko!!!!!









Joli.


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

another great collection! love that 2205, they're such a nice size!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Katt









Nice collection you have there









So its going to be interesting who gets to the 'sale' forums first, you or KITT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK if we`re showing collections here`s everything watches & cameras









Well nearly everything, I couldn`t get all the cameras in


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Once upon a time there was this guy Mac who worked in a 'special' place, one day one of the clients did him in and assumed his identity and has been living Macs life ever since.

























Good job Mac, impressive compulsion dissorder you have there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Once upon a time there was this guy Mac who worked in a 'special' place, one day one of the clients did him in and assumed his identity and has been living Macs life ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jase I`m sure I`ll get better soon
















BTW one of my clients has for the last has for the last 17 years described me thus...

_"Mightest of all is Mighty Mac"_
















Mind you what my co-workers call me is unprintable and my `mate` Bill (aka `The Git`) just calls me `Plonker`


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK if we`re showing collections here`s everything watches & cameras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BTW this is what happens after you get devorced and regain control of your own finances


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Actually that 2205 Diver was my 1st 'real' watch and Mike got it from one of the members of this forum... it's currently on a 16mm Black NATO it's a lovely size and I really love it... It's the same as Mikes 6105 in that it's what he refers to as a real keeper!!!!!!! He even found me 2 Seiko Quartz Divers that are the same size ;-)))

Joli.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK if we`re showing collections here`s everything watches & cameras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares about the watches and cameras - I love the model boats
















And is that a brass navigation light?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

psychlist said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK if we`re showing collections here`s everything watches & cameras
> ...


Thanks `P` the boat on the left was made from a wooden kit by my Father in the early `90`s with my Mother sewing the sails.









I`d asked him to make me this one and a fishing boat the kind you see in Hastings, my parents had moved to Bexhill-On-Sea after he`d retired.









He`d already made up three other similar models before and really enjoyed doing them, when he died I gave the fishing boat to one of my sisters who was the only one of the 5 of us who didn`t have one









The other two boats on my shelf came made up already, I have to stop myself buying anymore as I don`t have enough room what with my other collections
















I do have to keep an eye on my mate Bill when he comes round, he`s a sailing nut and also collects wooden model boats, he is not to be trusted
















Regarding the brass lamp I don`t know what it was for but it was used on a boat/ship, my mother had two other brass ships lamps one a lot bigger the other a lttle smaller.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Actually that 2205 Diver was my 1st 'real' watch and Mike got it from one of the members of this forum


I think that he may have bought it from me







- glad the watch is in safe hands







I loved the style of it I just wish that Seiko had made a larger sized watch with the same style case.

You can't go wrong with a Seiko


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Mike got me a 4205 Diver at the time from the same guy... Was that you??? ;-)))

Nice to put a name to the watch... It's running very nicely on a Waterbourne at the moment... The start of the Madness!!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Mike got me a 4205 Diver at the time from the same guy... Was that you??? ;-)))


I think so







- I've certainly owned and sold both of these Seiko's. I've sold that many watches to forum members I lose track (must be my age!) of who I've sold what to









It is, as you say, the start of the madness - welcome and enjoy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Once upon a time there was this guy Mac who worked in a 'special' place, one day one of the clients did him in and assumed his identity and has been living Macs life ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caroline says I`ve got an _`Impulsive Purchase Disorder`_


----------

